# Phantom Pin...



## mickeyc (Apr 20, 2016)

Old or new?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/141959457662?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Mike


----------



## kos22us (Apr 20, 2016)

not sure, havent seen that one before, google lunder pin and see if you can find out any info


----------



## MrColumbia (Apr 21, 2016)

Not original to 50's. Most likely from the late 80's or newer based on the style clasps.


----------

